# safeguard Bs



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

We do a lot of other work but we do a lot of safeguard.. Has anyone notice there photo req, go back and take photos req has gone up 10 folds? this is getting very old fast..installed 35 ft of handrails and cause one photo is facing from the basement up instead of the top floor down. they are only paying 16 feet. Just tired of getting nickle and dimmed. Anyone else?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Guys in 2005 were saying the same thing, and their standards were a lot lower then.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

2007 here. i though it was a lot more ez back then


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> We do a lot of other work but we do a lot of safeguard.. Has anyone notice there photo req, go back and take photos req has gone up 10 folds? this is getting very old fast..installed 35 ft of handrails and cause one photo is facing from the basement up instead of the top floor down. they are only paying 16 feet. Just tired of getting nickle and dimmed. Anyone else?


Go and take 17 feet back down. Been there and done that. 

ABC liquor boned me out of $13,000 once. Told me I could not afford to sue them so they did not have to pay me. I told them they would spend the $13,000 one way or the other so they may as well give it to me. 

I would have paid good money to have seen them when they found out the sign was bigger than the store front I built and the entry door was 2" taller than the opening I built and the opening for the coolers was 1 foot too narrow to fit the coolers and the window openings were all 3" too short and 3" too narrow for the custom built window frames and glass and the ceilings in the bathrooms was 1/2" too low to allow the door frames to fit and the exterior columns were all 2' to the left of where they were supposed to be and all of the wood backing in the walls was exactly 3" too low to work with the shelf system they had.:whistling2:


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Go and take 17 feet back down. Been there and done that.
> 
> ABC liquor boned me out of $13,000 once. Told me I could not afford to sue them so they did not have to pay me. I told them they would spend the $13,000 one way or the other so they may as well give it to me.
> 
> I would have paid good money to have seen them when they found out the sign was bigger than the store front I built and the entry door was 2" taller than the opening I built and the opening for the coolers was 1 foot too narrow to fit the coolers and the window openings were all 3" too short and 3" too narrow for the custom built window frames and glass and the ceilings in the bathrooms was 1/2" too low to allow the door frames to fit and the exterior columns were all 2' to the left of where they were supposed to be and all of the wood backing in the walls was exactly 3" too low to work with the shelf system they had.:whistling2:


That's too funny!,reminds me of a situation I found myself in a couple of weeks ago.A "friend" called me to his aunt's house to look at a window that needed to be replaced ,while I was there he proudly showed me approx. 150' of fascia board that had been replaced to the tune of 2000.00 not primed or painted and quite honestley looked like crap! ( I know he did it) by some "contractor", while I'm measuring his window it dawns on me that he's gonna have me measure this window and then come behind me and do it himself!!, so right in the middle of measuring the window I start throwing out measurements like 35 and 2/10ths and 54 and 8/9ths...let's see him go behind me with those measurements :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*ha*

lol.. 54 and 8/9th


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Not many good stories about SG......:yawn:


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*so here*

So we were doing this trash out today. people were using the chest as a toilet.. leaking poo water out all over the floor called s/g said i need extra.. nope you bid this you remove it.. when we bid on this it was in the middle of aug this wasnt full of human poo.. s/g wanted us to remove for free and clean all the poo for no adt funds... what would you have done???


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

that is why we always put a 30 day disclaimer on all bids


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> So we were doing this trash out today. people were using the chest as a toilet.. leaking poo water out all over the floor called s/g said i need extra.. nope you bid this you remove it.. when we bid on this it was in the middle of aug this wasnt full of human poo.. s/g wanted us to remove for free and clean all the poo for no adt funds... what would you have done???


I assume you were dealing with one of the vendor contact reps. I'd have escalated it to a VPA or even higher up.

Then, if I'd gotten no satisfaction, I'd have removed the other debris and bid that item as a NEW health hazard.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> We do a lot of other work but we do a lot of safeguard.. Has anyone notice there photo req, go back and take photos req has gone up 10 folds? this is getting very old fast..installed 35 ft of handrails and cause one photo is facing from the basement up instead of the top floor down. they are only paying 16 feet. Just tired of getting nickle and dimmed. Anyone else?


Yeah, I have noticed a marked increase in SQA F/U orders and reduced invoices lately. Which, for me, is very unusual. I think they've hired a new bunch of brain dead order reviewers with the sole job of finding any little thing they can get money back from the contractor. My VPA says its not just me. It's everybody.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The QA guys have to justify their money, and that money has to come from somewhere. Companies like Safeguard don't just add it to their bottom line.

Best example for adding expiration dates to your bids is mold. Write one up for $1000 in October then get the approval in May and see what it looks like then.


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

I've gotten more chargebacks in the last 2 months than I have gotten in the last 3 years. Ridiculous. The crazy chargebacks are the ones for bid jobs and they do not even pay for those. How they can justify a chargeback in that situation is beyond human comprehension.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Its not rocket science. 

SG is facing major lawsuits from multiple sources. 

How do you THINK they are going pay the lawyers and court settlements????
If you say Robert Klien is going to dig into his own pocket and pull out some of that filthy loot
hes squirreled back you are not paying attention.


Once again we will cover the reason for the vast amount of requirements these companies pile on you.
They know the odds of ALL of them being remembered are slim to none. Especially the guys 
that send out crews. They know those guys will have a hard time remembering all of them.
Now they have the perfect reason for a charge back and with out following all of the regs they
know the vendor won't have a leg to stand on to dispute the charge back.


----------

